# Looking for LA screen printers that will allow me to bring my own blank t-shirts



## timparsons (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I don't know if this is in the right place.

I am starting my own line and am wanting to make the most of wholesale prices for t-shirts. Does anyone know of any screen printers in/around LA that will print on blank shirts that I provide? 

If names can't be provided, has anyone managed to do it in the past?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Hi Tim. There are literally many hundreds of screen printers in the LA area that do exactly that. You can provide the garments or they can include them in the job. 

Just a word of caution. Screen printers are approached by tens to hundreds of people a year that come to them saying they are starting a clothing line. Most of them ask for a deal because when they become big time, they will bring the printer tons of work and they both will make lots of money. Don't make that mistake. Just find an excellent screen printer and pay their price for the garments you want printed. The printer will have a minimum as well, you need to expect that and not quibble over minimums, printing prices or the associated charges for the art department, and likely, setup.

If you have your art ready and money in hand, I recommend Spreading Ink in Temecula.

Also, this would be best in the Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum.


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Recommending temecula which is 80 miles away from LA is not really ideal for someone where there is hundreds of printers in the LA county.

What area of LA? I use Long Beach Graphics on Ximeno Ave and 4th. Great guys, great turn around time and awesome prices. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Recommending a company in Temecula that is _*only*_ 80 miles away when they are one of the best screen printing companies on the planet does not seem like a bad recommendation to me. I could have recommend Forward Printing in Oakland, CA which also would be worth dealing with the distance because they are another one of the very few best screen printing companies in existence.


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

I never sais it was a bad recommendation. I said it wasnt ideal considering he ASKED for a printer in LA or around LA. 

Have they won the screen printing championship of the world? That simply is a opinion of yours. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Spreading Ink rises above most of the other printers around.....Dave and his folks do good work....


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Hey Tim,
I tried to reply to the message you sent me but your inbox is full. Contact me at [email protected]
Thanks again


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*



R03 said:


> I never sais it was a bad recommendation. I said it wasnt ideal considering he ASKED for a printer in LA or around LA.
> 
> Have they won the screen printing championship of the world? That simply is a opinion of yours.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


Sorry Rob. I did not mean to come across confrontational. It is only that 80 miles is a fairly short distance to me, a guy who used to commute 155 miles one way three hours in the past.

But... I think both Spreading Ink and Forward Printing have won Impressions awards in screen printing (screen printing championship of the world type stuff). 

I might recommend you check them out for printing your line. Especially if you want all over printed tees.

80 miles is not that far for one of the best in the business with more capabilities than just about any other shop on the west coast.


----------



## timparsons (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Blank Shirt printing*

Thanks for the information. I'm near Malibu. 

I'll check out the recommendations.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would second the recommendation for Spreading Ink. They do great work. 

They did some t-shirts for us a couple years back that I documented here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t167271.html


----------

